# Default need help with this linkage tecumseh 5hp



## cc2001

*need help with this linkage tecumseh 5hp*

could anyone help me with the adjustment on this clip,it is on a 5hp tecumseh power sport, it hooks the throttle plate to the governor arm, (i think that is the correct terms) it wants to stick open, very sensitive have had it working once but was trying to adjust the brake cable and it has fouled up again, i have attached a picture, i can take more if needed, runs great, just stuck open, help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## paulr44

1. Did you have the carb. off at all?
2. Have you moved the governor spring location on the arm (if equipped with numerous holes)?
3. Have you had the governor arm off or changed it's position on the shaft?

The answers will provide us with needed info. If you haven't had anything apart or off, I would say then you're probably looking at a gummy shaft binding in the carb. body. BUT that wouldn't account for the sensitivity. That's usually from a linkage issue or mal-adjusted governor (as in static adjustment). Of course, an internal governor issue could be the cause, but is rare unless there has been a lack of oil maintenance.


----------



## paulr44

P.S. If you did have it off, are you sure you have the s-link shown in the pic back in the same hole? Look for wear on the edges of the holes to find the original position.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.It's hard to see in your picture,but it looks like the s-link is in the wrong hole on the throttle plate.Here is a link to the service manual.Page 23 shows the correct hole for the s-link.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## cc2001

Paulr44
thanks
i have had the governor arm off the shaft, i think that is where i messed up, not knowing how to get it readjusted, i see in the service manual that you have to hold the throttle plate wide open and then adjust the shaft and arm, i was not doing this, my s link looked like a homemade link so i have ordered the factory part and am going to try again when it arrives, usmc grunt, thank you so much for the manual link i would have never known about the adjustment without it. this site is great and thanks
chris


----------



## paulr44

One note...I guess I was tired and missed it. You say the engine is a Tec. Power Sport - if it truly is a Tec. MOTOR SPORTS engine, a regular Tec. engine dealer has no way of looking up parts only a Tec. motor sports dealer has IPLs and access to parts. These would be engines made for pro use go-carts etc.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello Chris.I just seen this video and thought it may be of some help.Please let us know what you did to fix the problem you had.We all learn from each other.


----------

